# Anyone run one of the newer (longer) OBX headers?



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've seen the newer style (longer no cat delete) OBX header and am wondering if anyone has tried them yet? My Carbonio intake makes the car sound fun, but the flash tune really didn't give me what I'm looking for. I run the autobahn in Germany often want something to get me over 100mph (the standard rate on most of the autobahns) a little quicker without spending the money on a turbo kit.

My questions:

Install difficulties

Durability

Performance gain (dyno proven would be great since OBX doesn't advertise with numbers :screwy

Sound Vs. Noise

Thanks


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

as far as we know the NEW obx is an exact copy of the eurojet header. also as far as durability: unknown, performance:unknown, i looked over the other 2-3 threads on these headers and havent read of anybody tryin them out. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

u cant hit over 100 mph on the autobahn in a flashed jetta with carbonio? id have to say when i got my carbonio that woke my car up. of all the mods that seemed to be the most noticeable, maybe cuz of that amazing sound :laugh: i have evoms header, tt tuning exhaust, unitronic stage 2+, carbonio intake, custom intake manifold, and just waiting on cat to get me my cams  and i have no prob getting up to around 135 on the highway? maybe look into a catback, which im not sure if any are available for the jetta


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'd rock it...its cheap, design is good.
the old obx 2.5L header was ok but the flex joints went bad. this one doesn't have it so it should be good!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

When I save up some more loot Im gonna give these a try. They look much better then the old ones and are half the price of eurojets so Im sold.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eurojet isnt making their stuff at the moment, and for 200-300$ i'd give a try to the OBX.
if they were the exact copy of eurojet i'd say they're good. but since i have no way of knowing materials, weldings, etc, i dunno about the performance or quality.

if you do decide to buy em, be sure to write a review


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dont worry I planned on it. Prolly in the next few weeks I will.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

You must have misread. I routinely take it to 130 (where the governor kicks in despite UMs attempt to deletee it). I just want to get to 100mph faster--autobahn on ramps can be dangerous


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

josh, about how much would it cost for you to fabricate the test pipe for these headers? I'm thinking about buying them with my Christmas money lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Schrottplatzer said:


> You must have misread. I routinely take it to 130 (where the governor kicks in despite UMs attempt to deletee it). I just want to get to 100mph faster--autobahn on ramps can be dangerous


srry not doubting u live in germany i dont know u but red flag went up just now and gave me a nighshift flashback. i watched a special on history about the autobahn and all out driving is left lane only no passing to the right. when i went to germany to visit my great grandparents my uncle took me on ze-autou-bahn and he had a bmw suv and actually safer coming of the on ramp there than over here in america 

sorry dont mean doubt, disrespect just learned different and experienced the complete opposite :thumbup:

nitrous will get u to 100 faster :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

$225 for these headers?? I wonder how poor the metal/welding is. If its actually half decent, its a better price than I can probably make them for!


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

no offense taken. I've been over here more than six years and seen a lot of the autobahn--it's different in different places. My nearest entrance is not in one of the cotrolled zones, it's in the middle of a big long straight run. I'll never forget feeling good at 130, hearing some sort of grumble that reminded me of my hotrof back in the US, then seeing a flash of a car only long enough to know it was Porsche. To pass me taht wuickly you know that dude was moving stupid fast.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im curious to know why UM couldnt get rid of your speed governor? I have UM software for my HEP manifold and Im pretty sure mines deleted. I had it up around 130 once so far and it didnt feel like it was cutting out at all. I hope it is at least, I wanna see how fast I can get her up to eventually.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 did.
got mine to 138 before i had to slow down...stupid road was too short:laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbup:Haha its kinda hard not to see how fast itll go when you can rev it that high and it still pulls. Just gotta find enough road and not many cars on it, Im thinkin the turnpike soon heh.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah--Jeff and I were surprised too. My guess is nobody has been able to really chekc it before. The way these engines cut is so smooth you'd hardly notice unless you're watching the gauge. It just stops accelerating, hit a hill and you'll still go 130, but never any faster. Going down hill easy 130, then no faster. Jeff checked and swore he deleted it, but it's definitely there. It's no ding on Jeff, he's awesome and the only guy willing to help out a ooor sole like me with an early 2.5 in Germany. He went through a lot of trouble to help me out.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2 did.
> got mine to 138 before i had to slow down...stupid road was too short:laugh:


on the first version of the turbo flash I hit the limit at about 135 on a dyno pull, when I got an update I pegged the speedo on the way back from Albuquerque in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I e-mailed the vendor. He claims 10-15hp and that it is a direct bolt on when I asked about the longer length... Bolting onto the head doesn't count in the header world as I'm sure we can all relate to IE try fitting shortys on a 302 in a '64 Falcon!


----------

